# What to do with this?



## Ayreon (Feb 28, 2007)

These spots have been on my "Robert Barry" since I bought the plant 2 months ago. I can't say that they have become any bigger but they certainly don't look nice.

What would you do? Leave them? Cut them away? Cut the whole leaf?


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd leave them. Looks mechanical to me.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2007)

I concur.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather, 5:18 AM!?!


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

what? I was awake.


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for your early morning advice


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> what? I was awake.


 And he let you play w/ the computer? oke:


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2007)

No one "let's" me do anything. 

I don't live that sort of life.


----------



## TADD (Mar 2, 2007)

You have my permission: Heather you are allowed to post here - you are welcome.... oke: Yes you can also read the other threads.....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2007)

Baahaahaaa!!


----------



## Pathos (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi. it is a fungus, cut as much or the whole leaf off and seal the cut with cinnamin (spice used in the kitchen). make sure the utensils that u cut it with are sterile or disposalable. Sorry, given the right conditions this can wipe out a good collection very fast.


----------

